# Chances for 1BR BCV in June 09?



## spookykennedy (Jun 6, 2008)

I placed a request last night and am wondering how likely this is? We can go any week in June so I am hoping that helps. I know I have the trading power as I've exchanged into DVC several times, but this time we really wanted BCV for the pool. We can't "fit" into a studio right now b/c dd3 needs her own space to fall asleep so we really need a 1BR.


----------



## Denise L (Jun 6, 2008)

So did you deposit your OKW pts (studio) and request BCV 1 bedroom?


----------



## spookykennedy (Jun 6, 2008)

No, I actually have 3 other timeshares I purchased recently, so I deposited a 1BR week in NC that I have used for other DVC trades.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 6, 2008)

Melanie, I would bet your chances are good. 

Nice to see you here, as it has been a while.


----------



## spookykennedy (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks Cindy! I found a smaller board so I've been there most of the time!


----------



## JudyS (Jun 6, 2008)

Denise L said:


> So did you deposit your OKW pts (studio) and request BCV 1 bedroom?


As far as I know, Disney doesn't let you deposit DVC points into II, and then trade back into the DVC.   Instead, if you want to use DVC points to stay at a DVC resort other than your home resort, you book through Disney, starting 7 months out (home resort reservations open 11 months out.) 

Cindy, do you think the chances are good?  I was going to say that probably only studios would be available at Beach Club for June. 

Melanie, one approach, if you can't get a one-bedroom at Beach Club, would be to book a one-bedroom at OKW or SSR, then do a weeknight here and there in a studio at BCV on points, just for the pool access.  You are entitled to use all resort facilities on both your check-in and check-out days, so you get two days of Storm-a-long Bay for the cost of one night's studio on points.  It would be way cheaper than doing the whole week in a  one-bedroom at BCV on points.

I've considered doing this -- I haven't done it yet, but I have added on one night on points at BCV the night before an II exchange, so that I could use Storm-a-long Bay for the first two days of my trip.  (I had a Friday check-in on the II exchange, so I was able to do a weeknight at BCV on points.)  I also got the dining plan for that one day, but not for the II exchange.  If you got the deluxe dining plan for your BCV night(s), you could get some good deals on restaurants.  (I think some folks on the DISboards consider this unethical, but as far as I can tell, Disney rules allow this, so I don't see it as cheating.)


----------



## spookykennedy (Jun 6, 2008)

That is a good idea to consider, thanks! We don't use some of our points now that we trade in, so that would work!


----------

